# Dust Collector DeWALT part no.



## SoCalSooner (Jun 5, 2016)

I have a part I think is left over after I sold my DW 735 thickness planer awhile back, but I'm not sure.

I'm using an iMAC and can seem to post a picture of the part.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Well....a pictures probably needed to figure this out.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Three threads on same subject unnecessary, I removed two.

If you post the picture on your desktop or any place you can locate it. Scroll down *past* where it says "Submit Reply" you will see "Manage Attachments", click on Manage Attachments then follow instructions to upload picture.


----------

